# Best PC Speakers within and around 1.5k



## apoorv.sharma (Jan 23, 2008)

The title says it all. Till now, quite a few people have suggested me these ones:
*in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=4&subcategory=789&product=283&listby=

All suggestions appreciated! Thanks to everyone in advance


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 23, 2008)

Creative SBS 320 I guess ?? its Rs. 1000/- in Kolkata


----------



## kalpik (Jan 23, 2008)

Apoorv: Buy these: *www.shinyshiny.tv/2007/01/penguin_speaker.html



LOL! Just go for the Creative ones man!


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Jan 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Apoorv: Buy these: *www.shinyshiny.tv/2007/01/penguin_speaker.html



oh cool!..they even have those googly eyes...just like mine!


----------



## chicha (Jan 24, 2008)

i would suggest edfier 2.1 speakers, here in bangalore there are about Rs1200
they so far were the best speakers i came accross.


----------



## slugger (Jan 24, 2008)

found a _really strange_ descrption of the SBS on *Creative's page*



> The Creative SBS 2.1 370 offers startling performance, and *even rivals many 2.1 speaker systems at the same price*.



obviously it is supposed to do that, since it too is a 2.1 speaker set (or is Creative trying to tell us that the fact that SBS manages to rival other 2.1 speaker sets in the same prce range is just an accident )

Anyway, if you have a 1500 budget, then u mite as well use the maximum amount
4 around 1200-1300 u will get the *Creative Inspire 2.1*
it has got higher RMS ratin than d SBS and also sounds good [@ dat price]


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Jan 24, 2008)

slugger said:


> found a _really strange_ descrption of the SBS on *Creative's page*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Slugger!..my main concern was clipping on high volume..


----------



## legolas (Jan 25, 2008)

Best and 1.5K are oxymorons in this techworld!  Of course creative speakers are good enough. I bought a creative 5.1 for 4200 arnd 2 years back... I wonder that should also be relatively less. Considering that, dont you think 1.5k for a 2.1 system is relatively expensive?


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Jan 27, 2008)

legolas said:


> Best and 1.5K are oxymorons in this techworld!  Of course creative speakers are good enough. I bought a creative 5.1 for 4200 arnd 2 years back... I wonder that should also be relatively less. Considering that, dont you think 1.5k for a 2.1 system is relatively expensive?



True, whoever said best _and _1.5k..was more like within that range 
Then again, price is only objective in case of getting a good speaker system..but since I'm limited in that budget, let's hear your suggestions!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 27, 2008)

Creative A300 is slightly better than SBS 370 nd is for 1.15k


----------



## apoorv.sharma (Feb 9, 2008)

Got myself the Creative Inspire M2600 for 1.5k dot! 
Looks are "yummy"..yet to take them outta the pack yet..so will post about the sound soon


----------

